# Always kind of wondered what mix he was



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

I only had Carter for 8 months before I ended up having him put down because of his temperament instability (Redirected aggression (I have a few scars from it) and liked to randomly go after people) and extreme separation anxiety (It was only a matter of time before he killed himself), but he was started my love for dogs and my quest on learning more about behavior in dogs.

I always kind of wondered about his breed as he was labeled a "Lab/Boxer mix" at the shelter I got him from, but I didn't trust the shelter about everything else I was told, wouldn't shock me that they lied about his breed. I never really over questioned it until tonight when I came across this video (There is no sound):





What do you guys and gals think? I'll never be able to find out for sure since he has long since passed away, but I'm just kind of wondering now what others think. Here are a few side shots and other shots. I miss my boy a lot, but I stand by the decision My Behaviorist and I made, but I miss him and I wish things turned out different all the time.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

APBT/Chow or APBT/Akita?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

His face looks just like a Golden/Chow mix that I groom, but I'm not sure... he definitely was a looker, though!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I kinda see chow (maybe rott?) - and there could be lab but, wow, he's hard to guess. Handsome guy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

DM... were there black spots on his tongue, that you know of, or can remember? Or even black/purple spots on his gums or underneath his tongue? If so, I'd venture to say APBT/Chow mix. The only other breed that has the black/purple spots besides the Chow Chow is the Sharpei (that I know of). I have a 9 yr old APBT/Chow/Blue Heeler (Aust. Cattle Dog) mix... here she is








Alyia, 6 wks old when we brought her home








Alyia, 12 wks old, going thru her "ugly" stage, lol








Alyia, 2 yrs old. I'm sorry I don't have any recent pix of her, my ex-husb has "custody" of her. I'd love to get her back some day, but I doubt that'll happen. I miss the old girl.

I'm sorry to hear you had to put down your companion, but if he had aggression problems, and you'd exhausted all options, then you did what was best. As far as what he might have been, I can only guess possibly APBT/Chow mix, but it's always hard to tell. He looks to me to be APBT/Chow but there could be something else. I doubt boxer or Lab. Minus the "ridge", I could even venture to say possibly Rhodesian Ridgeback.. but no way to know for sure. I'm sorry I can't give you a more definite answer. He was a handsome boy though! Was that your vid you posted, or someone else's that just happened to look like your boy? I'm just asking b/c I'm curious.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> DM... were there black spots on his tongue, that you know of, or can remember? Or even black/purple spots on his gums or underneath his tongue? If so, I'd venture to say APBT/Chow mix. The only other breed that has the black/purple spots besides the Chow Chow is the Sharpei (that I know of).
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you had to put down your companion, but if he had aggression problems, and you'd exhausted all options, then you did what was best. As far as what he might have been, I can only guess possibly APBT/Chow mix, but it's always hard to tell. He looks to me to be APBT/Chow but there could be something else. I doubt boxer or Lab. Minus the "ridge", I could even venture to say possibly Rhodesian Ridgeback.. but no way to know for sure. I'm sorry I can't give you a more definite answer. He was a handsome boy though! Was that your vid you posted, or someone else's that just happened to look like your boy? I'm just asking b/c I'm curious.


No purple that I remember:


And yes, that is video I took of him, one of just a few I have. He was trying to find a place to "bury" his rawhide. 





and here he is with me playing





He had longer hair then APBT does, but it wasn't too much longer but it was dense. His tail had the longest of his hair on it. I never thought about chow in him. Interesting thoughts. I know he had some bully breed in him, just by the way he moved. He's was called a Pit Bull more then Nubs even is. Nubs is my "Boxer" while Carter my Mutt was the Pit Bull. I have no clue if he even had Pit in him (while Nubs is no doubt a Pit Bull) I find it amusing!


----------

